# iMac G5 écran strié au démarrage



## garfield (15 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis quelques jours j'ai un problème au démarrage de mon iMac G5, l'écran apparait soit bleu et rien ne démarre soit il y apparait comme des griffures (style code barre) quand enfin ça démarre, il y a également une autre option, le mac démarre et peu après des lignes en diagonale de couleur rosée apparaissent sur l'écran. 
Dans la majorité des cas je dois éteindre avec l'interrupteur car tout est figé.

J'ai déjà fait un reset de la PRAM et NVRAM, j'ai également démonté le capot du mac pour nettoyer les ventilateurs et j'ai pu remarquer qu'il y avait 3 condensateurs gonflés, je précise que j'avais fait changer la carte mère il y a quelques années suite à un problème reconnu sur ce type de mac et à ce moment là j'avais également repéré des condensateurs gonflés.

J'ai tenté un démarrage sans échec et là oh miracle le mac s'allume sans problème graphique.

Est ce que quelqu'un arriverait à mettre le doigt sur mon problème? Carte graphique HS, carte mère défaillante ou je ne sais pas quoi.

Merci de votre aide. 

Garf


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Septembre 2009)

C'est un first-gen (sans iSight) ?

Sinon les iMac G5 sont sujets à des problème graphique à cause des condensateurs de la carte mère qui gonflent, tu peut les remplacer toi même. Pour le savoir il faut le démonter siffle et regarder l'état des condensateur, si le dessus est gonflé, il faut les changés (cherche sur le net il y a plein de tutoriels)

Avant Apple prenait ça en garantie mais le programme à fermer le 15 décembre dernier

Regarde si ton Serial Number correspond avec cela, et tu pourras peut être t'arranger avec Apple :

  Citation:
    Pour être éligible, il faudra satisfaire une série d'exigences. D'une part, correspondre aux numéros de série W8435xxxxxx - W8522xxxxxx, QP435xxxxxx - QP522xxxxxx, CK435xxxxxx - CK522xxxxxx ou YD435xxxxxx - YD522xxxxxx. Ensuite, souffrir effectivement de problème vidéo, d'affichage brouillé voire n'avoir aucune alimentation ou aucune vidéo. Le programme d'extension de réparation concerne approximativement la période s'étendant de septembre 2004 à juin 2005, sur des machines équipées de processeurs 1.6GHz ou 1.8GHz G5, et avec des écrans de 17 ou 20 pouces.    
Sinon j'ai trouvé une news de macgé (tutorial) :

http://www.macg.co/news/vo...eo-defaillante

Enfin ce sujet à été traiter des milliers de fois

Voila

PS : Je crois que ma réponse est complète la, non ?


----------



## garfield (15 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour la réponse mais comme je l'ai dis dans mon post j'ai effectivement ouvert mon iMac (first gen) et j'ai pu voir les condensateurs gonflés au nombre de 3.

J'ai déjà fait changer ma carte mère pour ce problème il y a quelques années quand ce problème a été connu (mon numéro de série correspondait à la série des iMac incriminés) et là rebelotte, le problème comme tu l'as dis c'est que l'extension de garantie est finie depuis le mois de décembre dernier donc pour faire changer une nouvelle fois ma carte mère je pense que c'est cuit. 

La chose qui m'intrigue c'est pourquoi en mode démarrage sans échec les symptomes ne se présentent pas?


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Septembre 2009)

Car les kext de la carte graphique nne se chargent pas par contre, tu n'as plus le Quartz Extreme ni le Core Image. Un conseil, change les condensateurs toi même tu en auras pour environ 20-40 !


----------



## garfield (16 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour le renseignement Oldmac, je me coucherai un peu moins bête ce soir. 

Je vais me pencher sur les tutos pour changer les condensateurs si ça peut rallonger la vie de mon iMac.

Rien à dire sur MacGé on trouve toujours quelqu'un pour vous aider dans vos problèmes.


----------



## Fanfan65 (7 Novembre 2009)

Je pense avoir un pb équivalent d'image sur l'écran de mon imac G5. As-tu réussi à réparer le tien ? Si oui merci de m'indiquer quelques éléments de la marche à suivre.


----------

